
The Secret Algorithm That's Keeping Students Out of College - alokrai
https://www.wired.com/story/algorithm-set-students-grades-altered-futures/
======
fish45
I'm glad I took AP instead of IB. I go to a very difficult magnet high school.
I was hovering around a low B for my entire AP Calculus BC class, but I still
flew through the AP test and got a 5 (highest score). Even kids who get Cs in
the class get 5s on the AP exam. I'd imagine that there's a number of similar
schools with a large IB program and highly deflated grades, and I doubt that
the IB algorithm takes school difficulty into account.

